# Question on Moving Books to New Kindle



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a K3 with about 200 books on it.  When my Kindle Touch gets here, I'll be selling the K3 to a friend.  I want to start cleaning off the books on it.  Is it a bad idea to send that many books to the Touch ahead of time? I'm thinking the poor thing would be too overloaded by downloading and indexing that many books at once when I got it and turned it on.

I know I could just delete them from my K3 and download them a few at a time onto the Touch after I get it, but that would entail keeping a list of all of those books.  I'd never be able to figure out which ones I haven't read yet by just looking at my Manage Your Kindle page.

You all are so smart, I know if there's an easy way to do this you'll know it!  Thanks!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, it depends.
All of my Ks have been 3G.  They come partially charged with 3G turned on.  If you sent 200 books to your Touch in that scenario, the battery would take a pretty big hit because of the downloading and indexing.  If you got WiFi only, it can't download until you hook it up so you could get it hooked up to power before you download.  Either way the indexing will take some time and will slow the K down for a while.  At least that was my experience when I sent a lot of books to my K at once.  This could be a coincidence, but both times I tried to send many books to my K I ended up with a corrupt file.  With so many new ones on there, it took a long time to find them.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shouldn't be much problem with downloading 200 or so books at a time.  Just leave it plugged in and leave it alone for a few hours to finish indexing.

You can then search for a nonsense string like "fjoajbjoogfjof" and it will pop up a list of any books that are still indexing or had problems.  If it just shows "no results" or whatever then they're all done indexing.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Rather than sending them wirelessly to the Touch now, you could download the books you want to your PC (don't forget to specify they're for your Touch) and when the Touch arrives, just sideload them via USB a few at a time.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies!  It is a WiFi only Touch, so they would be downloading all at once when I turn it on.  It's ok if it just takes it awhile to download and index them, I was just concerned that it might bog it down so much that the transfer would fail completely.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Rather than sending them wirelessly to the Touch now, you could download the books you want to your PC (don't forget to specify they're for your Touch) and when the Touch arrives, just sideload them via USB a few at a time.


That's a good idea. Just out of curiosity, do you know if they still have the limits in place on how many devices you can download your books onto?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

lindnet said:


> That's a good idea. Just out of curiosity, do you know if they still have the limits in place on how many devices you can download your books onto?


Varies from book to book as the publisher sets that. And I think it's a limit on how many devices it can be on simultaneously, not how many it can ever be downloaded to. So if you're not using the old Kindle anymore, be sure to deregister it from your account as that will free up 1 device for each book's limit.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

I didn't know I could start sending books to my Touch now. That's fantastic!


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Books previously on your account download to the archives on new Kindles added to the account. In other word they are not downloading  all of the sudden to your Kindles memory. They go to archives where you still have to go into archives and click on the books you want to move back out to the home page. Once on the homepage they are a committed part of the kindles memory.  

  Moving that many books in a day will eat battery life, but they index as they move so moving 200 books should not be a issue. 

  There are 3 of us on my Kindle account currently with over 1400 books. Never a problem adding a new device to the account be it a Kindle or a app and downloading all our content.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you use collections at all? Maybe make a few collections with the various categories that you need to keep track of: finished, read next, etc. Then when you get your NEW Kindle, you can import the collections from your K3.

When you import the collection to the new Kindle, the books are NOT imported into the collection. However once you download the book from the archive, it will go into that collection. (So any books in your "Finished" collection that you download to the new Kindle will go to the "Finished" collection that you imported from your K3 to your Touch.)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200375850


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Mooshie78....that's good to know.  I thought I remembered people on here talking about running into problems because they had books on say their PC, smartphone, and then had upgraded Kindles a couple of times.  Sounds like they may have fixed that, if they let go of a license after you deregister them now.

Wvpeach.....I think I would still run into the same problem doing it that way.  The 200 books I have on the K3 now are my unread books.  There are at least 300 more books in my Archives.  So I'd have to keep a list somehow of which ones I wanted to download again (the unread ones).

I'm thinking maybe the best option for me is the one Linjeakel mentioned.  If I send all of these unread books to my PC, for download to the Touch, I can load them on by USB a few at a time at my leisure.....after I get my Touch.

Thanks a bunch for all of the ideas!  I always learn so much on these boards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Rather than sending them wirelessly to the Touch now, you could download the books you want to your PC (don't forget to specify they're for your Touch) and when the Touch arrives, just sideload them via USB a few at a time.





lindnet said:


> That's a good idea. Just out of curiosity, do you know if they still have the limits in place on how many devices you can download your books onto?


Just to clarify: note that to do this you would want to use the 'download and transfer via USB' option for each book and store them somewhere you'll remember on your PC. Lin is NOT talking about downloading them to a Kindle for PC app and then expecting those files to work on the new Kindle. 'Cause they wouldn't. 

Unless otherwise specified, the books will have a 6 device limit. It is a 'simultaneous' use limit so if you delete it from one device a license is released. As suggested, you should delete all the books from the old Kindle before you give it away to relaese those licenses. This can be done pretty easily by doing a 'reset to factory'.

One other thing. . . if the old kindle is still registered to your account after you get your books re-loaded, you can import collections from the Kindle -- it's the first option when you click 'archived items'.

Personally, I think the easiest way to do what you want is wait until you have the new kindle in hand and have it talking to your network. Put the books on the old kindle in alphabetical order and then go to MYK and put them in alpha order there. . .you can send them one by one to the new kindle and keep track as you do so on the old kindle. Once you've sent them all -- or do it in a couple of batches if you want -- just let it work on the index for a while. I'd probably leave it plugged in during the entire operation. After I've loaded what I want, I'd move collections. Then you can reset the old kindle to factory conditions and give it away.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.  I won't still have the K3 when I get the Touch, so I can't do it side by side.  I'll be over a month without a Kindle!  I told my friend they could get the K3 by Thanksgiving, and the Touch is a Christmas gift from my son, so I can't open it.  (or can I?  LOL!)

I just tried downloading a couple of my books from the Manage Your Kindle page.  Chose "download and transfer via USB", picked the Kindle Touch, and clicked Download.  Took me immediately to a nice blank white page.  That's it.     It did that for both of the ones I tried.  Maybe Amazon is having issues tonight.  Or maybe I can't do that until the Touch is here?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the help everybody!

I just gave up and typed up a list of the unread books that I want to download onto the Touch.


----------



## pahiker (Feb 27, 2010)

Why don't you keep track of read and unread books at goodreads.com and archive them all until you are ready to read.  It will save battery life on both.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

lindnet said:


> Thanks for all the info. I won't still have the K3 when I get the Touch, so I can't do it side by side. I'll be over a month without a Kindle! I told my friend they could get the K3 by Thanksgiving, and the Touch is a Christmas gift from my son, so I can't open it. (or can I? LOL!)


I think the rules say you CAN open the box as soon as it arrives, at least to get the books loaded on it so that you are good to go on Christmas Day.  I know my parents used to put the batteries in toys so that when we opened our gifts, we could play with them right away. I think this falls into the same category.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you should just get yourself a K4Basic to tide you over. . . . .


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the way you guys think!  I forgot to mention that I also have a Fire coming.  That ISN'T a Christmas present, so I can do my reading on that until I get the Touch, if I have to.  I also have several DTB's I guess I COULD read.  

LOL, he'd never know if I had opened it and been using it anyway!  I am very good at repacking things into their original boxes.

Pahiker......I tried a couple of times to get into the habit of keeping track of what I had read.  It's a great idea, maybe I need to revisit it!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think you should just get yourself a K4Basic to tide you over. . . . .


I was reading in another thread about people seeing the "baby Kindle" at the store and how cute it was. I'm glad I didn't even THINK about looking for it at Target when I was there yesterday. I am sure I don't need to have a K3, K4, Touch, and Fire.

Ok, I'm almost sure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I love the way you guys think! I forgot to mention that I also have a Fire coming. That ISN'T a Christmas present, so I can do my reading on that until I get the Touch, if I have to. I also have several DTB's I guess I COULD read.
> 
> LOL, he'd never know if I had opened it and been using it anyway! I am very good at repacking things into their original boxes.


I think he'd know if it had been opened. . .as I recall there's a cardboard pull tab and once you pull it, you can't put it back. Well, I suppose you could tape it up if you were REALLY careful and he didn't look too closely. 

But since you'll have the Fire -- which you should have before T'giving when you're giving away the K3 -- you're all set.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I was reading in another thread about people seeing the "baby Kindle" at the store and how cute it was. I'm glad I didn't even THINK about looking for it at Target when I was there yesterday. I am sure I don't need to have a K3, K4, Touch, and Fire.
> 
> Ok, I'm almost sure.


No, I'm sure you need a K4. You need the complete collection. You might need to travel really light sometime, and the K4 would be perfect. Or want to loan a book. 

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I think you may end up being right, Betsy!  That month I'm without my Kindle, trying to read on the backlit Fire, I'm sure I'll have to break down.  After all.....one can never have too many Kindles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I think you may end up being right, Betsy! That month I'm without my Kindle, trying to read on the backlit Fire, I'm sure I'll have to break down. After all.....one can never have too many Kindles.


Exactly! When you succumb realize the sense of buying a K4, remember to do it through one of the links at the top of the KB pages, so we get a couple bucks to keep the enabling providing helpful advice here at KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I think you may end up being right, Betsy! That month I'm without my Kindle, trying to read on the backlit Fire, I'm sure I'll have to break down. After all.....one can never have too many Kindles.


Well, far be it from me to try to talk you OUT of buying a K4. . .. . .but I don't think you'll have as much problem reading on the Fire as you think. If it is anything like any other backlit device, you should be able to set it to have white print on a black page. . . . . which, for me, causes almost no eyestrain. I was actually quite surprised at how well it worked!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Betsy, if I do buy a K4, you can be sure I'll use the KB link!  You enabler, you.  

Hey Ann, I never thought of doing that!  So it really helps with the eyestrain, huh?  Sounds good to me!  I just figured after staring at computer screens all day, the Fire might bother my eyes.  I'll have to try that.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

For my eyes, white text on a black background is horrible to read - I can barely read it.  However, lots of people like it.  I guess it depends on how bad your eyes are, and exactly how they work with different contrast, etc.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> set it to have white print on a black page. . . . . which, for me, causes almost no eyestrain. I was actually quite surprised at how well it worked!


That's what I've been doing on my smartphone (& then I also turn the brightness way down if I'm indoors & it's nighttime) & plan to do on my Fire!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> For my eyes, white text on a black background is horrible to read - I can barely read it. However, lots of people like it. I guess it depends on how bad your eyes are, and exactly how they work with different contrast, etc.


Yeah, I've tried it and didn't like it. But then the backlighting doesn't bother me much, anyway.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I kind of figure I'll only be reading on the Fire when I go to bed, and it doesn't take me very long to fall asleep when I'm reading.

I'm going to try the white on black and see how it works for me.  And I'll probably be very glad when I can open my Touch at Christmas and go back to e-ink!


----------

